# keep getting contractions - and then they stop



## goofy

I am feeling miserable!

For past few days had pains lower back - i keep getting contractions which are regular -pretty much through the night. Then they stop.

Last night i thought this has got to be it BUT yet again they've stopped. My whole body feels achey n my back is agony. Should i call hospital for advice?

This is my third preg so i do know what contractions and labour pains feel like - and this does feel like them - But because they keep stopping im so confused now and worryed that when its real thing ill probably ignore it and be too late to get to hospital or something. Aaaaah! Just so want this to start now!


----------



## Ravelyn

Hi hun...
I had mild contractions the other week, and the next day, my back and my bump were so very tender. They stopped after a couple of hours. They never got progressively stronger.

The hospital, which thank God I am not delivery at which is an entirely different thread, put it down as Braxton Hicks.

Your uterus is contracting to prepare for the BIG day. If you are really worried, go to the local hospital or talk to your MW. They will get a stress test done on you, to make sure all is well. 

Good luck!!!


----------



## goofy

ive got an appointment tmw with mw - but im still getin em on n off today - just feeling really crap right now 

thx 4 the reply


----------



## lollydawn

Hi Goofy,

I so know how you feel. I've been having contractions since last Monday and they mainly come at night time so sleep is missing big time! Then by morning they've stopped!!!

Even though I've been pregnant before, I had to have a c section so I never got to this stage, I always thought you had contractions, went into labour and had baby!!! Obviously not as straight forward but I didn't think you could have all these contractions which can sometimes be blooming painful weeks beforehand. If only I knew... I'd still be here struggling through lol!

Hugs to you and Ravelyn that something happens soon.


----------



## pippam116

ive had them a few times on and off, and lastnight/this morn was sure it was the start of things, but no, also my third and i thought id know when it was coming but none the wiser lol


----------



## Shinning_Star

I've had a couple of regular painful tightenings (which also to me feels like labour pain 2nd baby.) But no every day ust now and again. MW says it's normal, the only thing I can guess is that perhaps cos second + babies we feel the braxton hicks more like after the more babies you have the more painful the after pains (apparently.) I'm just guessing maybe it's a similar thing with braxton hicks, the more babies you have the more painful and regular they can be. Just goes to show doesn't it, no two preg the same etc etc.

I guess if every night cld be slow labour, but I guess just see how thing go, if concerned go down to the labour ward.

It's all a BIG mystery!


----------



## heather91

I had that for a few days before I actually gave birth. Went to the hospital at 5.30am on the day I had her and as soon as I got there they practically stopped so I got sent home! I suppose there's not harm in going to the hospital and having an internal to see how things are going. (I was 3cm when I got sent home btw) x


----------



## passengerrach

they say even if u have contractions and they stop when they start again they start from where they last left off so everytime they stop ur not goin back to the begining again u could b in slow labour with a bit of respite in between hopefully they get better hun


----------



## CeliaM

I get the same thing, and at my last internal (last Friday) was 4cm dilated. So don't write them off as useless, even though they are a pain, and really confusing!


----------



## mummymadness

Awwww Goofy hun , Hope it happens real soon for you :) . xxx .


----------



## porkpie1981

hope lo arrives soon


----------



## marley2580

Normally, if you're in slow labour it's the baby trying to get into a good position for birth.


----------



## katieandbump

That is such a pain i hope it turns into the real deal soon. xxx


----------

